

Show HN: Built this using Foundation 3 in something like 4 months. - jbobes
http://cloudiff.com/demo
It's free servers monitoring and centralized cloud management app.
We're hoping to lunch anytime soon.
What do you think?
Thanks.
======
pc86
In FF 16 there is a CSS issue with the logout button when you hover on the
border. Not sure if that's Foundation or your implementation but it doesn't
seem to happen on the new server button.

It looks nice but I really have no idea what it does. The logo links to # so I
can't get to any sort of production description, value proposition or CTA.

------
wheaties
Finally an honest "I built this in X time." Gratz. What does it do? I waited a
bit for it to finish loading on my phone then gave up. Unless you hit me with
an immediate "this is the problem solved" I generally don't spend much time on
pages.

------
jbobes
We're running a bit slow, servers aren't quite coping with the amount of
traffic..

